# Resources > Education Center >  >  The Complete Collection: My completive guide to Lucid Dreaming like a King!!!

## KingYoshi

*Welcome to the complete "box set" for Lucid Dreaming, brought to you by KingYoshi*
_So, this thread was made specifically for my signature. It contains a complete guide to lucid dreaming like me, KingYoshi. Basically, its a compilation of everything I do when it comes to lucid dreaming practice and execution._


This guide contains links or information in the following order:

*DV Dictionary
DILD & ADA
WILD & DEILD
Stabilization
Dream Control
Flying
Summoning
Shape Shifting & Teleportation*


_Now that you know the contents, its time to get started!_


*DV Dictionary*
_...because knowledge is power..._First things, first. You will want to hit up the DV Dictionary. There are many terms and acronyms that are widely used across these forums. The more obscure acronyms are usually spelled out by those providing assistance, but many of the commons ones like, RC, DC, DILD, or WILD, for example, are common knowledge. You'll want to know what these mean. 
Dream Views Dictionary


_Now that you have got that out of the way, lets dive into lucid dreaming itself._


*DILD & ADA*
_...its time to lucid dream..._DILD is the most common method of inducing a Lucid Dream. So, naturally, you'll want be good at the most common method, right? I use a technique referred to as ADA (All Day Awareness), to enhance my chances at becoming lucid. I wrote a complete guide to ADA/DILD in the link below. Its chock-full of information and has everything you need to start DILDing like a King.
All Day Awareness, A DILD Tutorial by KingYoshi


*WILD & DEILD*
_...taking on the advanced methods..._Another area of my expertise is WILDing. This can be one of the more difficult induction methods (especially for beginners). Here is the tutorial I wrote that deeply explains the ins and outs of my personal, WILDing technique. Also included, is a quick guide to DEILD.
Yoshi's WILD Technique

****The DEILD section will soon be added to my WILD guide. Its not there yet  :tongue2: ****


_Now that you have figured out lucid dreaming like KingYoshi, I'll help you make the most of your lucid dream experience._


*Stabilization*
_...starting the dream, carrying out that dream, and prolonging that dream..._You can't have much fun if your dream is too unstable. Here is a link to the lesson I gave, fully explaining how I go about stabilizing my dream.
Stabilization and How to Master It


*Dream Control*
_...becoming a god of the dreaming world..._So, your dream is nice and stable. What can you do next? The answer is, anything you want. Here is a lesson I gave, containing my in-depth analysis on Dream Control.
Dream Control and How to Master It


_So now you've got an idea on how to control your dreams. I bet you are really wanting to try a few things out. Here are few of the more popular activities that many dreamers hope to experience._


*Flying*
_...becoming as graceful as a bird..._Everyone wants to fly, right? Its one of the most common activities performed in mine and many others dreams. Its a basic task, but its so damn rewarding! Here is the link to my lesson on flying...
Dream Control In-Depth, Flying


*Summoning*
_...getting what you want, when you want it..._So, you need some supplies? Its time to whip out that sword or meet that certain someone. Here is my lesson on summoning items, people, and everything in between...
Dream Control In-Depth, Summoning


*Shape Shifting & Teleportation*
*... being all you can be, where you want to be it...*Being a normal human is boring, right? This lesson teaches you how to shape shift into anything you want. Also, it can get boring visiting the same locations over and over again. This lesson also explains how to teleport and travel to any place that your heart desires.
Dream Control In-Depth, Shape Shifting & Teleportation



*Closing Comments*Well that is it for now, but I plan on updating this from time to time. Every piece of helpful knowledge I gather, is headed right back to the lucid dreaming community. I owe DreamViews and its members that much for providing me with one of the most enjoyable hobbies known to man. Its my way of saying thanks to everyone for everything they have done. Keep Dreaming and Stay High!!!

----------


## Ctharlhie

Amazing wealth of information here, can't wait for that DEILD guide  ::D:

----------


## Interestingness

Looking forward to having a good read through this once I progress a little further... Nice compilation!

----------


## dutchraptor

Good work  :smiley: 
I liked the thread on dream control, it's interesting to see how you approach it. Good to know that others on this site came to the same conclusion as me about passive and active dream control.

----------


## Sensei

Very good tutorials. Using imagination in active dream control is seldom mentioned, but it is the easiest way to get something to work for me. 

I also agree with active and passive dream control. I feel that if I spend time switching some active dream control over to passive (everything into a simple item, sword, gun, watch, ring) then I can expand my active dream powers to more important dream activities. Already done this with stability (ish, I have too many ways to stabilize.  :tongue2: ) and I plan to do it with other control soon. 

The reason it should be easier is simply that it requires brain "power" to use active dream control. Passive is just controlling expectation at a really simple level. Stabilize just by pressing a button, fire by my sword etc.

Random thoughts of mine. Haha. I also use fake dream memories to make active dream control easier, but meh, I've rambled enough.

----------


## dutchraptor

For me the line between passive and active has been almost merged. It's almost as if I've become so comfortable in the dream world that active dream control requires as much energy as passive dream control for me.

I guess it's like my brain now recognizes that I m the dreamer, even if I put on a different role, so everything goes exactly the way I want it to.

----------

